# причастия после get



## yakor

Привет всем форумчанам!
Помогите пожалуйста понять какие причастия и прилагательные можно использовать после 'get'. А то я уже запутался тут совсем. Не вижу однозначного ответа. Можно ли использовать все ing- и -ed причастия? 
Я знаю, что можно использовать -ed причастия, что бы сформировать пассивный залог, как с "was". Но в то же время мы можем использовать прилагательные, "dressed" and "tired", при этом не формируя пассивного залога. (get dressed/get tired). Почему тогда нельзя использовать прилагательное arrived with "get"? He  got arrived. Тут тоже нет пассивного залога.
Можно использовать прилагательное "interesting" get interesting/// а как насчет других ing-прилагательных? Как насчет ing-причастий? Можно ли их использовать как с @was"?
The mosquito was flying in the room. (participle)
The mosquito got flying in the room. (participle too?)
He was doing a homework.
He got doing a homework.
He was (got) eating the bread and butter.
He was talking. (talking is the participle)
He  got talking. (talking is the participle too?)
HELP!


----------



## Sobakus

Get заменяет to be с прилагательными, указывая на изменение состояния.

I *am* tired => I *got* tired. He *is* excited => He *got* excited.

He am arrived - невозможно, соответсвенно и got arrived - тоже.

Использование get с причастием возможно, когда причастие указывает на состояние:

Get going! - Иди давай!
I finally got writing again after a long writer's block - Я наконец-то снова начал писать после долгого творческого кризиса.


----------



## yakor

А как определить прилагательное или причастие -ed форма? Есть ли прилагательное "smiled"? Используются прилагательные только образованные от переходных глаголов?
Так мои примеры верны? (или надо убрать объекты, для того, что бы можно говорить только о состоянии?)
The mosquito was flying in the room. (participle)
The mosquito got flying in the room. (participle too?)
He was doing a homework.
He got doing a homework.
He was (got) eating the bread and butter.
He was talking. (talking is the participle)
He  got talking. (talking is the participle too?)


----------



## Sobakus

Прилагательные определяются наличием *is* перед ними, tire и excite - непереходные глаголы, примеры с дополнениями неверны (или, по крайней мере, нестандартны), а без дополнений указывают на начало действия, требуют контекста и вообще довольно разговорны. Я вам пока не советую использовать get с причастиями, используйте универсальное start.


----------



## yakor

Почему не переходные? He has tired me. He excited me.
Почему если можно сказать 'I finally got writing again after a long writer's block", но нельзя c дополнением "I finally got writing new book  after a long writer's block"
Перед причастиями тоже is имеется.
И почему вы не советуете пока использовать причастия 1 с get? Надо же когда-то начинать..


----------



## Sobakus

А, и правда переходные, но прилагательные от непереходных в голову не приходят, так что сказать не могу. Почему нельзя сказать, не знаю, но звучит не особенно. Насчёт is - ну, значит и с причастиями II на is можно, во всяком случае придумать обратного у меня не вышло. Если прямо так хотите употреблять, спросите на английком форуме насчёт контекста, потому что мне сложно придумать ситуации, где ваши предложения смотрелись бы органично. В вестерне, может быть.


----------



## yakor

arrived, smiling,  going, gone...- непереходные. Непереходные причастия вообще не употребляются с get?


----------



## Sobakus

yakor said:


> arrived, smiling,  going, gone...- непереходные. Непереходные причастия вообще не употребляются с get?





Sobakus said:


> He am arrived - невозможно, соответсвенно и got arrived - тоже.
> 
> Get going! - Иди давай!



Got gone - сомнительно, хотя в гугле есть, got smiling - могу допустить. Короче, к чему я: употребление чаще нестандартное, чем стандартное, поэтому в большинстве случаев будет выглядеть странно. Лучше просто знать, какие действительно употребляют.


----------



## yakor

He am really impossible.
Sobakus Получаеся, что есть немного непереходных глаголов, причастия от которых могут использоваться с get? Причастия c окончанием -ed переходных глаголов используются после get всегда?


----------



## Sobakus

yakor said:


> He am really impossible.
> Sobakus Получаеся, что есть немного непереходных глаголов, причастия от которых могут использоваться с get? Причастия c окончанием -ed переходных глаголов используются после get всегда?



Извините, но я совершенно не понимаю, при чём тут переходность и почему вы решили, что непереходных немного. Всё зависит от семантики состояния и действительной употребимости.


----------



## yakor

Sobakus said:


> Извините, но я совершенно не понимаю, при чём тут переходность и почему вы решили, что непереходных немного. Всё зависит от семантики состояния и действительной употребимости.


Как при чем? Вы считаете что причастия от непереходных глаголов используются чаще, чем от переходных?
Но вы можете использовать причастия от непереходных глаголов только с ing окончанием с get. Это уже меньше, чем с переходными, где ing and ed формы используются.
He often got drunk, because he got (became) drinking. (drink is the transitive verb)
The storm began and the water from the sea got (began)  arriving.


----------



## Sobakus

yakor said:


> Как при чем? Вы считаете что причастия от непереходных глаголов используются чаще, чем от переходных?


А частота употебления вообще тут при чём?!


> Но вы можете использовать причастия от непереходных глаголов только с ing окончанием с get. Это уже меньше, чем с переходными, где ing and ed формы используются.


Причастия на ed от непереходных глаголов по-моему вообще не употребляются с is, т.к. не могут быть прилагательными. Причастия на ing употребляются вне зависимости от переходности.


> He often got drunk, because he got (became) drinking. (to drink is the a transitive verb)
> The storm began and the water from the sea got (began)  arriving.


Вот поэтому я и не советую вам употреблять их пока что. Первое предложение не имеет смысла, во втором предполагается, что жила себе была вода, и тут взяла и решила стать "arriving". Begin и become тоже неправильно, кстати.


----------



## yakor

Sobakus said:


> Причастия на ed от непереходных глаголов по-моему вообще не употребляются с is, т.к. не могут быть прилагательными. Причастия на ing употребляются вне зависимости от переходности.


Ну с ing формой вроде ясно. А как насчет прилагательных  с окончанием -ed от причастий непереходных глаголов? Я встречала только прилагательные с окончанием -ed образованные только от переходных причастий.


----------



## yakor

Sobakus said:


> тут взяла и решила стать "arriving". Begin и become тоже неправильно, кстати.




The storm began and the water from the sea got (began)  arriving.
Это неверно потому что глагол arrive подобран неподходяще, или потому что got arriving and began arriving не существуют в природе?


----------



## Sobakus

yakor said:


> The storm began and the water from the sea got (began)  arriving.
> Это неверно потому что глагол arrive подобран неподходяще, или потому что got arriving and began arriving не существуют в природе?



Глагол to arrive подобран неправильно, got arriving не имеет смысла - что это за состояние такое, arriving? Это слово вообще в английском обычно совершенный вид имеет: либо прибыл, либо нет. Began arriving можно сказать о людях на вокзале. В вашем случае правильным было бы *started rising.*

Чтобы вы понимали: конструкция с get - пассивная. Пассивные конструкции и в русском, и в английском без цели не употребляются, они имеют особую ситилистическую окраску. Вы же пытаетесь использовать её вне подходящей ситуации. Подходящая ситуация - это когда вы хотите *акцентировать состояние* и использовать *разговорный стиль*, что-то вроде *приняться* вместо *начать*. Просто поищите примеры употребления в интернете и начните именно с самых употребимых с этой конструкцией глаголов.



yakor said:


> Sobakus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Причастия на ed от непереходных глаголов по-моему вообще не употребляются с is, т.к. не могут быть прилагательными.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну с ing формой вроде ясно. А как насчет прилагательных  с окончанием -ed от причастий непереходных глаголов? Я встречала только прилагательные с окончанием -ed образованные только от переходных причастий.
Click to expand...


Вы задаёте вопрос, отвечая на ответ на него...  Давайте на этом и остановимся.


----------



## yakor

Sobakus said:


> Вы задаёте вопрос, отвечая на ответ на него...  Давайте на этом и остановимся.


Да видно придется остановиться. :-(
Все равно кроме вас никто не отвечает. Я не спорю с вашими ответами. Только они не кажутся мне достаточными. 
У меня появляются новые вопросы.
*Можно ли сказать The water got rising*. (заменить start). (ведь одно и то же)
Конструкции с get + причастие(ed) (или прилагательное от этого причастия?) не всегда пассивны. Но тем не менее формы ed, всегда пассивны. (то есть образованы от переходных глаголов). 
И еще не понятно ваше изречение. "Пассивные конструкции и в русском, и в английском без цели не  употребляются, они имеют особую ситилистическую окраску. Вы же пытаетесь  использовать её вне подходящей ситуации. "
А что есть конструкции которые употребляются без цели? И почему я пытаюсь там что-то использовать? Я пытаюсь понять правило использования. Только и всего.
А слово "прибывать" в смысле  "arrive"  (вода стала прибывать(подниматься и приближаться) видно нельзя использовать в случае с водой. Я вам верю на слово.


----------

